# [REQUEST]  Replace %sn with scene name in filename formatting



## DukeNukem (Sep 17, 2017)

I added this to original OBS by myself and saw replay buffer was added to advanced mode today. I was unable to get the visual studio project files with cmake the last time I tried to tinker around with obs studio. I need someone else to do this for me. I use the replay buffer A LOT (3210+ recordings) so this would be a great help for everyone to help categorize the files I would be making.

Example from original obs - scene named csgo get could get files saved as csgo - Replay-2017-09-02-2211-30.mp4 so I know the recording was in csgo


----------



## Harold (Sep 17, 2017)

How would you handle recordings that have scene switches in them?


----------



## DukeNukem (Sep 17, 2017)

Best used with replay buffer recordings with auto scene switching.
Replay buffers save to file when you tell it to, so it saves the active scene name to file when you when you hit the button so assuming you are int he scene with the right name it saves the name of the game(from the scene name) you are currently in. I don't use regular recordings or scene switches outside of auto switch the scene to the game I am playing, but regular recordings would save whatever scene to the filename when the recording is started; any switches wouldn't change anything, so you would have to start a new recording manually when switching games to get the file name to be proper. (Just like how when you start  a regular recording the time on the file is when the recording started and not when it ended)

If you wanted to, you could get the name of the top game capture source or use regex to get the process/executable name; I know the running processes can be found in the game capture properties with window title so the saved window title/executable name of the source should be used.

You could save the file name as the regular recording starts and then rename the file after the recording ends


----------

